# 1985 ZX AC issue



## rbeleuthera (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

Having a problem with my A/C. Repairman says its the A/C Amplifier part# 272 66 01 P01. Having trouble locating the part. Can anyone assist in directing me to a source?

[email protected]


----------

